# 06 vs 07 Look 555



## scottmoulton (May 12, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone could tell me the difference between the 06 and 07 555. 

From photos I'm guessing the differences are that the 06 had an aluminum bb, a lugged seat tube / top tube / seat stay connection, less shaping on the seat stays and maybe a smaller diameter down tube? oh yeah and maybe the tighter weave carbon fiber.

Has anyone ridden both? I tested an 07 and loved the ride but far perfer the way the 06 looks.

thanks


----------



## Lookbiker (Sep 2, 2006)

I have the 2005 555 and love it. I'm not certain but this is how I understand it:

The 2005 555 came with the HSC 5 fork. The 2006 models came with the HSC 4 fork but the frames are identical. The 2007 555 models are an entirely different construction(tube to tube, not lugged) and are made in Asia for Look.

I know people have been very pleased with the newer 555 models as well.


----------



## funknuggets (Feb 4, 2004)

*I have the 06 555*

And its my everyday trainer/racer, just switch wheels and its ready to roll. 

Its fine, and for me fine means that I have NOTHING bad to say or critique about it. At the price point its as good a bike as you are going to get. I did once get a bit of a phantom clicking, which later was isolated in the HSC 4 fork when its not clamped really tight... so Im not sure if thats a product of the fork... or the kysrium sls, but otherwise... I'm pretty nitpicky about bikes, and there is really nothing negative about it given the pricepoint... plus, I can wreck it and not have to sell a kidney to replace it.

.............................

That being said, I liked...or LOVED... its predecessor, my 381i, FAR better as far as aesthetics, comfort, and positioning. However, Look backed up its warranty as the tt started backing out of the HT lug but only had a 555 available. That being said... when this 555 meets the end of its useful life, I would give my left nut for a NOS matte black/white 381i or 481i in a 51 or 52. Just for those who are reading.


----------



## Yanez (Jan 8, 2010)

Yep, I am glad i got my 555 in 2006 ,as i understand the newer looks are made in asia! ugh
and i love the stiffness and they handle great


----------



## av8torjim (May 11, 2009)

I have a 2006 555. The earlier posts are accurate. The 555 was made from 2005 to 2008. The only difference between 2005 and 2006 is the fork (and colors). The 2005 had the HSC 5 and the 2006 had the HSC 4. The 2005 and 2006 were lugged frames and were built in France or Tunisia in the Look factory. In 2007, the geometry and construction changed. The were tube-to-tube and built in Asia. I believe the 2007 and 2008 came with the HSC 4 fork (maybe the HSC 4SL). In 2009, the model was superceded by the 566. If I were choosing a "new" 555, I'd try to find a 2005 (preferably because of the fork) or 2006 model. I recently found a NOS 2006 model for a VERY good price and I love it.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Let's clear something up immediately. Even the 566 is not made in Asia. Look owns its own factory in Tunisia and it is under Look's complete control. Originally the 566 was going to be farmed out to Asia but Look changed there mind and built it in house in their factory. 

Question of curiosity here, why would the 05 get the HSC 5 fork and the 06 get the HSC 4 fork? shouldn't it have been the other way around?


----------



## av8torjim (May 11, 2009)

rward325 said:


> Question of curiosity here, why would the 05 get the HSC 5 fork and the 06 get the HSC 4 fork? shouldn't it have been the other way around?


I assume it was economics. The HSC 5 is a higher-end fork and probably more costly. The HSC 4 is a full carbon fork, including a carbon steerer. Not sure what makes the HSC 5 "better."


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

HSC 5 as the integrated adjustment. You change the heights on it without removing or dropping the fork. Don't think you can do this with the HSC 4 fork


----------

